# Exporting Honey to China



## JoshW

I had 2 people stop by my booth and ask me if I would be interested in exporting my products to Asia. I was told that Canadian honey is a big deal there. My operation is not large enough for me to even have thought about it much at the time, so I didn't ask many questions. One of them took my card and said she might contact me again in the future.

Any thoughts or experiences in exporting packaged honey?


----------



## tech.35058

Considering all the flap about contaminated baby formula, ( and restrictions on how much an individual can receive from outside China, a few years back) I suspect any thing produced anywhere but China would have a higher perceived quality than Chinese local products.
Getting it into China to sell it might be a whole 'nuther ballgame though. ... CE


----------



## HUBskincare

Hi Josh,

It is too complicated!!! 

1. You need to register your product to the Chinese Authority = $50K a product 
2. Shipping logistic is a big problem because you have to use the specific port to enter to a specific area.
3. The quantity is a problem if you cannot supply what they request.

If you need go to the Chinese Embassy and get some information before you will start investing.


----------



## tapp

HUBskincare said:


> Hi Josh,
> 
> It is too complicated!!!
> 
> 1. You need to register your product to the Chinese Authority = $50K a product
> 2. Shipping logistic is a big problem because you have to use the specific port to enter to a specific area.
> 3. The quantity is a problem if you cannot supply what they request.
> 
> If you need go to the Chinese Embassy and get some information before you will start investing.


This is bull. You just have to go through CIQ. if the importer wants your stuff bad enough they will get it through. Contact the your states Ag dept and ask for their exporter team. That will help alot.

Source: I've exported $200k of honey to china so far.


----------



## beeware10

has anyone considered that the rules in 3 different countries may be different.


----------



## tapp

didnt even notice. Sorry. But future readers from USA, its very easy to move if you have around 2 pallets. (apprx. 4-6k lbs.) lots of little distributors in china that are diversifying with food products.


----------



## hex0rz

Wow, wouldn't that be something. A chinese person walks into a china store and reads a bottle of honey and it says, "made in USA". LOL!


----------



## esargent

Hey guys, I'm pretty new to the forums and I was wondering where (preferable on the web) I could get access to Chinese importers or investors that are interested in honey. I've got at least half a million pounds of high grade acacia honey that's only native to Southeastern Texas and though that a foreign importer might be interested! Thanks guys.


----------



## ladaok

we here in NZ ship thousands of tonnes to china .... the silly beggars can't get enough of our MANUKA honey. this is marketing extraordinaire a total hoax... I just can't believe the world hasn't twigged to it ... YET

So probably your best bet is to ship here and we'll send it on with a New Zealand MANUKA HONEY label and you'll receive up to $50 + a kilo .... whoops, that's a fail, just remembered you can't import honey products into NZ 

robbie


----------



## sweetas

I frequnetly get one enquiry per week as do a lot of other beekeepers. Get the inquirer to email you the requirements to import honey and say you will find out if you can meet them. It will sort out most. Its not easy. Also say you will sell locally and they are responsible for every thing out of your gate.


----------



## bulldozerbert

any one from Ontario ever export honey to Asia??


----------



## johnbeejohn

Is there money in this??? One of my yards I have is on the property of a Man who runs one of the biggest chain of shoe factories in China Vietnam I think korea I think I could make that happen what other honeys are they interested in


----------



## CTex

Exporting to China is not as difficult as it might seem. I lived and worked in China for five years importing product from the US. Export shipping can be fairly easy to workout - shipping to Chinese port of entry. A freight forwarder, logistics company can help with that. Your Chinese buyer will advise what documents they'll need. Most important is to minimize exposure to payment risk. Get a contract in place and insurance. Also, EXIM bank helps exporters ensure they get paid.


----------



## ChrisBex

Just an update. I was curious about this aswell. Contacted my AG dept. Here's the reply..

"Good Morning Mr. Bexley,

Hope you are doing well. I have collected information regarding exporting honey, please see below:

The USDA-AMS website details the Mandatory Honey Export Procedures:

https://www.ams.usda.gov/services/imports-exports/honey 

In addition, our contact in China has relayed their requirements:

Regarding honey importation, there is no special requirement on natural honey product under the HS code of 0409000000. It could be cleared as the regular food products. 

The U.S. exporter will need to provide health certificate, certificate of origin, analysis report, invoice, packing list and label for translation. The tariff is 15% and value added tax is 13%.

Our office can supply the Certificate of Free Sale for products produced in the state. Depending on the importer, this may suffice. The website above details information about the Health Certificate, issued from USDA.

Hope this helps, if you have any questions, please let me know!


Thanks,

Susan



Susan Head

Mississippi Department of Agriculture and Commerce

121 North Jefferson Street

Jackson, MS 39201

P.O. Box 1609

Phone: (601) 359-1196

Fax: (601) 354-6001

[email protected]"

Hope this helps clear up some assumptions.


----------



## DeanOZ

Hi, we have a family business here in Australia and have started researching exporting into Asia, mainly China. 

I was wondering how people are packaging their honey which is exported. Is it in bulk containers or smaller bottles in boxes and on pallets?

Do you send in shipping container size shipments or is it ok to ship single pallet size quantities?

Are the labels in English or the language of the country exported too?

How did you find contacts for purchasing the honey?

We have just started researching this so any info would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers, Dean


----------



## dgl1948

We sold honey at Agrabition last year. We had two different groups from China wanting to import honey. They wanted it bottled and enough to fill small ocean containers. One of the problems we had was communication. They were hard to understand and had trouble understanding our English. The biggest issue we had was we could not find a government agency that would help us through the hurdles. I do believe there is a good market there for Canadian honey but it would take a bit of work to get through the red tape and ensure you are getting paid for a product. Our biggest customers at the sales we attend in this province are Oriental peoples.


----------

